# Just Booked Little Gull for 12.20.14 -12.27.14



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Christmas week 2014.

I am giddy with delight ! Can you tell ?

Questions: Is it too early to find out what unit I'll get by looking up the reservation ? If not, will calling the resort answer my question ?  I have RCI Premium as checked off in the box requesting a room upgrade if that's helpful at all in getting a room with a view.

I've read all the reviews and it looks good. Thanks for all the other great info !



Little Gull (#0865)  
Unit Type: 1 Bedroom Check-in Date: 12/20/2014 
Max Occ / Privacy: 4/4 Kitchen: Full 
Confirmation Date:  04/24/2013  
Trading Power Used :  34



-


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 25, 2013)

Might be too early but if you call ask for Lisa Marie.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jim Bryan said:


> Might be too early but if you call ask for Lisa Marie.



  Thanks JB,
  From another JB


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 26, 2013)

Hope you have a great time. Like your "Thin Blue Line" Avatar!


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Christmas week 2014.
> 
> I am giddy with delight ! Can you tell ?
> 
> ...



We were there about a week later than that in January. I think the 1br units may be in a better location than where we were across the road. Nice resort. We enjoyed visits to the Ringling Museum and the Big Red Barn farmers market / flea market. You'll have a great time there while it is a bit too cool to enjoy your house on the Cape.

Sheila


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 4, 2013)

http://vacationfla.com/littlegull.htm


Of the one bedrooms I like the ones on bayside best. I have stayed in the others and they seemed smaller.

Unit#1: 2bed 2bath Very nice view from porch Gulfside
Unit#2: 2bed 2bath. Gulfside
unit#3: 1bed 1bath Gulf
unit#4: 1bed 1bath Gulf
unit#5 & 6: 1bed 1bath Gulf
unit#7: 3bed 2bath Gulf
unit#8: 2bed 2bath Gulf
unit#9: 2bed 2bath Bayside next to Gulf Blvd
unit#10 & 11: 1bed 1bath Bayside (I like these 1beds better)
unit #12 & 13: 2bed 2bath bayside  parking under units
unit #14 & 15: 2bed 2bath bayside  parking under units (We own week in #15)
unit #16: 4bed 2bath Bayside


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I may be throwing my 1 bd. Dec 20-27th back to RCI as I am finishing closing on a week 4 at Hyatt Sunset and I can't be away from work for both weeks.

So, if anyone is interested, we can coordinate the release. Of course, it may go to an OGS.

So, let me know.


-


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 6, 2014)

Wish I could get out of my annual travel for work that usually goes to the 24th. Great resort.


----------

